# Possible switch out barrel for XD



## EssexDeputy (May 3, 2010)

Is it possible to switch a .40 cal XD to fire .9 mil bullets with a barrel change and mag change? The price difference between bullets is rather large, and being able to fire 2 types of ammunition would be awesome.


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

EssexDeputy said:


> Is it possible to switch a .40 cal XD to fire .9 mil bullets with a barrel change and mag change? The price difference between bullets is rather large, and being able to fire 2 types of ammunition would be awesome.


I was told by Springfield that you can do this with the 40 S&W XD(m) pistol but I don't think that you can do the same thing with the older XD model. But I would give Springfield a call be be sure.


----------

